# Cloth diapers and meconium question



## gina8177

I was wondering how you all dealt with the meconium stage after birth. Everyone that I have talked to so far tells me that I should use disposables for the first bit till all the meconium passes or else I will just ruin the cloth diaper.

Did you find this to be true? This advice is coming from people who have never cloth diapered, don't know if that changes things.

We were planning on using newborn fuzzi bunz with disposable liners. But I definitely don't want to deal with ruined diapers right away.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Bekkiboo

Hiya hun,

I never personally started with cloth from the very beginning but from everything i've heard or read on the subject, I don't think you will have a problem with staining! Apparently breast milk poop is more likely to stain than meconium!

I can't 100% guarantee it though because I've never tried it but I'm sure someone who has will be along to let you know! x


----------



## bky

I'm considering disposables for the first few days as here you are allowed to be in a hospital/maternity centre for 2-3 days after the birth (and it seems most people who don't have a homebirth do this) and I didn't want to shuffle reusables (OH is not going to know what to do with them at first and coming home to 3 days of cloth diapers that have been sitting does NOT sound like that much fun) from home and back. I'm still waffling on whether I want to go home or stay though. 
I'd honestly be more concerned over the texture of meconium rather than staining. It's like tar! I might make some cheapy liners that can be tossed for the meconium, but I've also heard that BF poo stains more.


----------



## gina8177

Thanks. I'm not worried about staining, I'm worried that it won't come out of the diaper because of the tar texture, even if I use liners.


----------



## anothersquish

Im using cloth from birth with disposable liners. Havent got any concerns, if it stains it stains but it will come out, I will just wash it on a higher temperature if I REALLY need too. 
Not using any of my "expensive" nappies for the meconium phase just incase :)


----------



## sezzlebum

i didn't use cloth for the first 6 weeks but i dont think i would have worried if i did as it was nothing compared to aimees explosive breat milk poos, i went thru 9 nappies a day in the first 6 weeks when that settled a bit we switched


----------



## dippy dee

I used cloth from birth with my bunch and tbh i either doubled up on the flushable liners or used a fleece liner under a flushable and that generally did the trick.
As for staining sod it no one see's inside the nappy and as long as it's washed then there's no pronlem, a few of my nappies are stained and not from newborn poo either, i think all nappies stain sometime or another xx


----------



## Bumpontherun

we used cloth from day one. Used disposable liners. The meconium came out on a forty degree wash and didn't stain. It doesn't smell either so wasn't too unpleasant storing them up to take home.


----------



## flutterbywing

Meconium washes out better than BF poo


----------



## anothersquish

Been using reusables and had plenty of poop in them, not even been a tiny issue so am using all my nappies. Certainly hasnt stained any of my nappies at all.


----------



## mummypeanut

I'm planning on using cloth striaght off, i think it will be fine. Ive bought some fleece liners to protect the nappies just in case. If it seems ok we wont bother with them but i figured fleece was cheaper to replace than a whole nappy

xx


----------



## mummypeanut

p.s. someone on here (cant remember who it was so sorry for not referencing you who ever you are :)) said that putting some grape seed oil on the babys bum before it poo's helps with getting the meconium off.


----------



## gina8177

mummypeanut said:


> p.s. someone on here (cant remember who it was so sorry for not referencing you who ever you are :)) said that putting some grape seed oil on the babys bum before it poo's helps with getting the meconium off.

I remember reading about that in one of my birthing books too! :)


----------



## xSin

Useful thread thanks! :)
How long approx does it take the meconium to turn into normal poo?? 

I've been pondering this and wondering if I should use a few disposables just for the first few days until it passes...


----------



## ktl

I've been wondering that too, in my head I was sure it would ruin them and we'd need disposables for the first couple of days, but that doesn't seem to be the case!


----------



## Rachel_C

This is SUCH an old thread! Funny seeing the old faces though!

Meconium doesn't really last that long, I guess a few days at most. I can't really remember!


----------

